# Loader Work



## DodgePlow (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey guys,

We have gotten alot of snow here and a school I snowplow is requesting some loader work to move some snowbanks to make room for more snow. I am looking to sun-contract this work out. My question is how much should I expect to be charged to sub-contract it out and how much should I charge the school.

I have never had any experience with loader work, so I do not know the rate to charge. Does loader work usually go by an hourly rate or per job rate? If hourly, what is the normal hourly rate?

Thanks, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jscementhead (Aug 31, 2004)

I usually charge contractors $125 to $175 per hour with operator for my loader. That is for a 580-E. I do not know any prices for a larger loader though


----------



## plowboy41 (Dec 7, 2004)

I know a guy in burlington ma. if you are close to him i can give him a call. not sure of his rates he has a 4x4 backhoe


----------



## DodgePlow (Aug 29, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks, but I already have someone with a loader that will do it for about $125.00 / hour. Sounds like a good deal, right?

Thanks guys


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Whenever I bring in a sub for that kind of work - loader or removal or what have you - I mark it up very little. I have a regular guy that I call in so he gives me a bit of a break and I charge his regular retail prices tot he client. I figure it works for me because it makes my company look bigger and more capable than it really is. When someone calls for loader work, I don't have to say "no, I don't do that", I say "of course we can" and send a guy in.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

around here backhoe work goes for $90-125 per hour and many charge customers $150 an hour.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

You may also conceder having a plow on site when the loader is working for safety reasons. (kids, lookout, cleanup, etc.) and it is common to mark up the loader price about 30%.


----------



## szippijr (Oct 10, 2004)

we get 200 for an l 70


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

I have a guy that brings in a backhoe for $75 per hour. That $125 sounds real good. Just make sure you mark it up a little to compensate for your time. Calling the guy, bringing him there, there will I.m sure be a little clean up for you with the plow. Also does he have a minimum? I know a lot of guys have a couple of hours minimum. That also includes their drive time to and from the job. Where in MA?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Call your local Hertz equipment renter and rent one for the day and do it yourself and charge for the machine and your labor. Gets you experience on the equipment and you don't have to worry about someone else messing something up and Wasting time. If someone is getting paid hourly they are going to dink around because longer they are there the more money no efficiency in their work and if it is sub contracted and they break something with their loader it is your responsibility to fix it. Just a thought.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

You have to have a MA state hoisting license to run a loader here. You probably wouldn't get caught, but what if somebody got injured? Things could get messy quickly.

The best way to go about doing it is to rent a loader/operator from an excavating company, stay with him on site until the work is done and send him home. Just an FYI, usually the loader is charged from door to door, so be prepared to also have travel time or a moving fee on the invoice.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

You could do it yourself but you could also cause a lot of damage if you are not experienced on a loader. A good operator can save you a lot of time. If all you want to do is play on TONKA toys then find a pit to practice in and not ware you might damage some very expensive property ar worse yet hurt someone.
Snow removal is a serious business, that is why some charge big bucks. Insurance on a loader can run as much as $30K a year, the loader could easy run $100K. 
You can still make money off the loader by adding your fee and also charging to be a safety observer.


----------

